# On n'a pas de séchoir



## simenon

Bonjour,
je suis tombé sur ce dialogue et il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe, car je ne suis pas certaine du sens du mot "séchoir" ici. Il s'agit d'un dialogue entre deux jeunes colocataires et il est tiré de _Les aérostates _de Amélie Nothomb.

– Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ? interrogeat‑elle en montrant le linge que j'avais suspendu où je le pouvais.
– J'ai fait une machine.
– On n'est pas à Naples, ici. Mets ton linge ailleurs.
– Où ?* On n'a pas de séchoir.*
– Et alors ? Est-ce que j'étends mes affaires n'importe où, moi ?
– Tu le peux.
– Ce n'est pas la question. Cela n'a aucune tenue, voyons. Et je te rappelle que tu es chez moi.

Puisque en français "séchoir" peut signifier 1) Lieu aménagé pour le séchage; 2) Dispositif  sur lequel on étend des objets que l'on veut faire sécher.  ➙ Tendoir. Séchoir à linge. ➙ Étendoir, tancarville. 3) Appareil servant à faire sécher des matières humides par évaporation accélérée. ➙ Étuve. Séchoir rotatif. Séchoir à air chaud, à vapeur, je me demande de quel genre de séchoir on parle ici. 
Il me semble bizarre s'étonner que dans une maison il manque un "séchoir à air chaud", mais peut-etre qu'en Beligique (et en France) on a l'habitude de l'avoir à la maison. D'ailleurs, si le séchoir qui manque est le "dispositif  sur lequel on étend les linges", où la fille a mis ses vêtements mouillés? Sur les chaises et les tables?
Par conséquence (je crois), je ne comprends même pas la réponse " tu le peux" (je crois que cela signifie "personne ne t'en empeche", mais je n'en suis pas certaine.
Qu'en pensez-vous? QU'est-ce qui m'échappe?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bezoard

Difficile de le dire. Je penche pour la pièce souvent attenante à la cuisine et destinée à mettre le linge à sécher. Disons que c'est une possibilité.


----------



## SergueiL

J’ai pensé en premier lieu à un étendoir pliable mais le choix de Bézoard est possible aussi.
Elle a en effet probablement étendu son linge mouillé sur les dossiers de chaises, les poignées de fenêtre, etc. 
Tu peux : puisque je le fais, tu peux le faire aussi.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour Simenon,

en première lecture et vu le contexte de la description, je penche pour *l'étendoir* :
- le linge est suspendu « où elle le pouvait » 
- « on n'est pas à Naples » où le linge est - paraît-il - mis à sécher en travers des ruelles ;
- « alors j'étends n'importe où ? »...

De plus, je ne sais pas si le terme *séchoir* est utilisé à Bruxelles pour désigner l'appareil à tambour où le linge est séché à l'air chaud mais, en français de France, on dit *sèche-linge*.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je comprends comme SergueiL et Piotr : il est question d'un étendage.



simenon said:


> où la fille a mis ses vêtements mouillés? Sur les chaises et les tables?


Probablement sur des cintres suspendus un peu partout étant donné qu'elle dit : « le linge que j'avais suspendu où je le pouvais ».


----------



## simenon

Merci. Oui, en effet, en lisant " suspendus un peu partout ", on pense qu'elle n'a pas employé un étendoir. Et puisque vous dites qu'il est possible de suspendre le linge sur les chaises etc., c'est peut-être la chose la plus probable.
En tout cas, je le dis en passant et pour rigoler, à Naples (où j'habite...), il est vrai que beaucoup de monde a l'habitude de mettre le linge à sécher dehors, mais on emploie des appareil spécialement conçu pour cela: des étendoir qui dépassent les balcons (je l'ai sur mon balcon, même si je ne l'utilise pas). Où dans certanes ruelles très petites et populaires, il y a des fils tendu entre deux balcons. Enfin, c'est peut-être pas trop respectuex du décor extérieur de la ville, mais beaucoup plus raisonnable, en l'absence d'un séchoir, que de mouiller toutes les chaises et les surfaces de la maison...


----------



## Bezoard

Dans mon coin, je n'ai jamais utilisé séchoir que pour signifier la pièce ad hoc qui naturellement comprend généralement un étendoir fixe ou mobile. Mais j'imagine que les usages tant de la chose elle-même que des mots qui la nomment varient beaucoup selon les régions.


----------



## simenon

IL est vrai qu'avec la pièce ad hoc, cela marcherait. Elle dit je les ai mis  où j'ai pu, puisque il n'y a pas de pièce ad hoc.
J'ai oublié de vous dire, que quelques lignes après, le mot "séchoir" apparait avec le sens de "sèche-linge". La colocataire dit: "Il y a une laverie au coin de la rue. Avec des séchoirs." Et là, je pense qu'il s'agit focément de sèche-linges, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> " Il y a une laverie au coin de la rue. Avec des séchoirs. "


Oui, il s'agit très certainement de sèche-linge, et nous voilà bien avancés : les trois hypothèses restent plausibles.

Ce qui peut trancher, c'est le contexte immobilier :
- s'agit-il d'un grand appartement ? auquel cas on peut y trouver un espace faisant buanderie-séchoir ;
- s'agit-il d'un quartier résidentiel ou populaire ? ce qui déterminera s'il est loisible d'y mettre du linge aux fenêtres.

Je retiens préférentiellement l'hypothèse du *séchoir = sèche-linge*, puisque l'objet est spécifié un peu plus loin ; ensuite vient l'étendoir, et le local spécialisé en dernier.


----------



## iuytr

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> s'agit-il d'un grand appartement ? auquel cas on peut y trouver un espace faisant buanderie-séchoir


J'ai vu plusieurs fois des toutes petites pièces à usage de séchoir dans des appartements d'immeubles HLM, familiaux mais pas forcément très spacieux, sans balcons. Elles étaient reliées à une petite cuisine en long. De l'architecture collective bas de gamme des années 60/70. Ces pièces comportent une ouverture pour aérer.
J'en ai retrouvé un exemple sur le net de 3 m². Tout à fait compatible avec une colocation d'étudiants ou jeunes actifs.


----------



## Locape

Maître Capello said:


> Probablement sur des cintres suspendus un peu partout étant donné qu'elle dit : « le linge que j'avais suspendu où je le pouvais ».


Ça m'est arrivé quand j'étais étudiante, ou même plus tard en vacances, de devoir suspendre des vêtements tout juste lavés sur des cintres, et d'accrocher ces derniers sur les poignées ou le dessus des portes un peu partout dans l'appartement ou la maison pour qu'ils sèchent.


----------



## simenon

Merci à tous. JE ne connais pas le contexte immobilier. Les deux filles sont des étudiantes. La maison appartient à l'une d'elles, l'autre loue une chambre. JE ne sais rien d'autre.
En y réféchissant, il me semble bizarre eu'elles parlent d'un sèche-linge, car dans ce cas, en son absence, la fille aurait mis ses linges sur un séchoir et, si l'autre ne veux pas qu'on le fasse, pourquoi l'aurait-elle che soi?
Sans doute l'hypothèse la plus probable est celle des linges accrochés partout comme Locape le dit. Du moins c'est ce que je pense en ce moment.


----------



## Chimel

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> De plus, je ne sais pas si le terme *séchoir* est utilisé à Bruxelles pour désigner l'appareil à tambour où le linge est séché à l'air chaud mais, en français de France, on dit *sèche-linge*.


En Belgique, on dit les deux : séchoir et sèche-linge. Mais _séchoir_ me semble un peu plus courant.

C'est pourquoi, en tant que Belge, j'ai spontanément compris à première lecture "on n'a pas d'appareil à sécher le linge". La plupart des gens qui ont une machine à laver chez eux ont aussi un séchoir/sèche-linge. Je ne connais pas de gens habitant en ville qui ont un séchoir au sens d'une petite pièce spécialement destinée à faire sécher le linge, donc ça me paraît bizarre. En revanche, le sens "dispositif d'étendage" n'est pas exclu.



simenon said:


> J'ai oublié de vous dire, que quelques lignes après, le mot "séchoir" apparait avec le sens de "sèche-linge". La colocataire dit: "Il y a une laverie au coin de la rue. Avec des séchoirs." Et là, je pense qu'il s'agit focément de sèche-linges, n'est-ce pas?


Cela semble indiquer qu'Amélie Nothomb utilise bien _séchoir_ au sens "belge" d'appareil à faire sécher le linge.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Voilà l'avis qui nous manquait. Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Cela semble indiquer qu'Amélie Nothomb utilise bien _séchoir_ au sens "belge" d'appareil à faire sécher le linge.


Très certainement dans la phrase de la laverie, mais je dois dire que dans le dialogue initial, vu les répliques, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'un sèche-linge, mais plutôt d'un étendage :


> — […] *Mets* ton linge *ailleurs*.
> — *Où ?* On n'a pas de séchoir.


----------



## Stéphane89

À la première lecture, j'ai tout de suite pensé à un objet permettant d'étendre le linge. Mais c'est vrai qu'il pourrait aussi s'agir d'un sèche-linge. C'est difficile à dire.

En tout cas, ce n'est certainement pas une pièce de l'habitation qu'on utiliserait uniquement pour faire sécher du linge. D'abord, je n'ai jamais vu aucune maison ni aucun appartement avec un tel espace. Peut-être que cela existe dans certaines régions de France mais ce n'est pas du tout courant à Bruxelles (ni dans le reste de la Belgique, je pense). Ensuite, je crois qu'on parlerait alors plutôt de _buanderie _que de _séchoir._

En revanche, comme Maître Capello, je pense que dans la phrase qui parle de la laverie, il est effectivement question d'un sèche-linge.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Revenons au texte : 





> – On n'est pas à Naples, ici. Mets ton linge ailleurs.
> – Où ?* On n'a pas de séchoir.*
> – Et alors ? Est-ce que j'étends mes affaires n'importe où, moi ?


S'il s'agissait de l'étendoir, il reste encore à l'installer ou le suspendre quelque part et pas « n'importe où » : en effet, avec du linge qui dégoutte et mouille partout, ça risque d'être une autre source de conflit.
C'est pourquoi, maintenant que Chimel nous à confirmé le terme de *séchoir* pour l'appareil électro-ménager, je penche pour l'hypothèse du sèche-linge.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce qui dérange sa colocataire n'est à mon avis pas tant qu'elle fasse sécher son linge dans l'appartement, mais qu'elle le fasse « n'importe où ». Autrement dit, je pense que ça ne la dérangerait pas si elle le faisait sur un étendoir ad hoc plutôt qu'un peu partout dans l'appartement. En tout cas, si j'essaie de me mettre à la place des personnages, c'est ainsi que je comprends les choses.



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> maintenant que Chimel nous à confirmé le terme de *séchoir* pour l'appareil électro-ménager


Mais StefKE, Belge lui aussi, nous a aussi dit :


StefKE said:


> À la première lecture, j'ai tout de suite pensé à un objet permettant d'étendre le linge




P.S.: J'ai oublié de préciser qu'en Suisse nous disons comme les Belges _séchoir_ pour parler de ce que les Français appellent un _sèche-linge_.


----------



## SergueiL

Comme Piotr, je pense aussi qu'il n'y a plus de doute : pas de sèche-linge dans l'appartement (seulement un lave-linge) mais une laverie à proximité qui, elle, possède des sèche-linge.
C'est d'ailleurs très sûrement dans les séchoirs de cette laverie que la propriétaire maniaque sèche son propre linge.


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> C'est d'ailleurs très sûrement dans les séchoirs de cette laverie que la propriétaire maniaque sèche son propre linge.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Il suffit de demander à l'auteure...


----------



## SergueiL

Allo, Amélie ?


----------



## iuytr

Contacter AMÉLIE NOTHOMB | Écrire à l’auteure #AmélieNothomb


----------



## Nanon

StefKE said:


> En tout cas, ce n'est certainement pas une pièce de l'habitation qu'on utiliserait uniquement pour faire sécher du linge. D'abord, je n'ai jamais vu aucune maison ni aucun appartement avec un tel espace. Peut-être que cela existe dans certaines régions de France mais ce n'est pas du tout courant à Bruxelles (ni dans le reste de la Belgique, je pense). Ensuite, je crois qu'on parlerait alors plutôt de _buanderie _que de _séchoir._


En France, on ne parlerait pas de _buanderie _s'il s'agit juste d'un endroit pour étendre le linge : la buanderie est ou était l'endroit où on fait la lessive. 

J'ai vu des _séchoirs à linge collectifs_ dans des immeubles des années 50 à 70 : une grande pièce ventilée sous la toiture avec un étendoir par appartement. J'aimerais bien que les architectes en prévoient de nouveau dans leurs immeubles : on achèterait moins de sèche-linge...


----------



## Bezoard

Dans l'immeuble de banlieue parisienne des années 50 que j'habitais dans mon enfance, chaque cuisine avait un séchoir attenant ouvert à  claire-voie.


----------



## itka

J'ai habité un immeuble construit en 1981 qui a ce même genre de pièce, mais ce n'est pas un espace individuel. Un côté de l'immeuble donne sur des rochers et de côté là, à chaque étage, il y a une zone de "séchoirs" (ils s'appellent exactement comme ça). C'est une très grande pièce, divisée en petits espaces, séparés par des grillages et fermant à clé. Chacun de ces séchoirs appartient à un appartement et la famille d'occupants peut y étendre son linge sur des étendoirs ou sur des fils qu'elle peut y installer.
L'immeuble existe encore et on en a même construit deux autres, voisins, sur le même modèle.


----------



## Bezoard

J'ai vu des séchoirs individuels de ce genre dans des immeubles du sud de la France, quelquefois dans des immeubles assez anciens.
On trouve souvent des séchoirs collectifs dans des immeubles inspirés par Le Corbusier, comme celui-ci en Bretagne :
Immeuble Le Moustoir — Wikipédia


----------

